# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Πως με ποίο τρόπο αντιμετωπίζεται το άγχος?

## Nightshark

Πιστεύω όλοι μας αγχονωμαστε άλλοι περισσότερο άλλη λιγότερο. αλλά πως αντιμετωπίζεται? εγώ για παράδειγμα δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να διαχειριστώ το άγχος:/ εσείς? 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## babis257

Γεια φίλε! 
Μεγάλη κουβέντα φίλε μου.... το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των ανθρώπων δε μπορούν να διαχειριστούν το άγχος τους το οποίο στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων είναι η αρχή για όλα τα υπόλοιπα θέματα που βγαίνουν. 
Εγώ προτείνω να το παρεις αλλιώς και να τα δεις λιγο διαφορετικά τα πράγματα γιατί μια ζωή την έχουμε....
Ποσό είσαι φίλε;

----------


## Sonia

Εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση και για τι άγχος μιλάμε. Επίσης από τον χαρακτήρα του καθενός. Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια πάντως, ο άνθρωπος το ψάχνει και το φιλοσοφεί λίγο ή τουλάχιστον αυτό θα πρέπει να κάνει. Οπότε δεν αγχώνεται εύκολα για βλακείες κι ασήμαντα πράγματα που μπορεί παλιότερα να τον άγχωναν. Τι προκαλεί το άγχος στην τάδε περίπτωση; Εγώ προσπαθώ να το εκλογικεύω γενικά. Έτσι δεν παίρνει στο μυαλό μου υπερβολικές διαστάσεις ένα πρόβλημα ή μία κατάσταση. Επίσης αν προς το παρόν βλέπω ότι δεν βρίσκω λύση ή με αγχώνει υπαρβολικά κάτι, προσπαθώ να σταματήσω να ασχολούμαι εκείνη τη στιγμή, το αφήνω για αργότερα. Δεν αναμασάω τα ίδια στο μυαλό μου. Αυτά από ψυχολογικής απόψεως. Από σωματικής, προσπαθώ γενικά να αγνοώ τα συμπτώματα. Αν με πιάσει ταχυκαρδία ας πούμε, πάω για περπάτημα ή αν δεν γίνεται παίρνω βαθίες ανάσες. Όταν καταλαβαίνω ότι αρχίζει και με πιάνει υπερένταση, αποφεύγω πολλούς καφέδες κι αλκοόλ για ένα διάστημα.

----------


## Nightshark

> Γεια φίλε! 
> Μεγάλη κουβέντα φίλε μου.... το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των ανθρώπων δε μπορούν να διαχειριστούν το άγχος τους το οποίο στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων είναι η αρχή για όλα τα υπόλοιπα θέματα που βγαίνουν. 
> Εγώ προτείνω να το παρεις αλλιώς και να τα δεις λιγο διαφορετικά τα πράγματα γιατί μια ζωή την έχουμε....
> Ποσό είσαι φίλε;


Είμαι 18 κ αγχονομαι γενικά πάρα πολύ κ με το παραμικρό κ δεν ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ :/

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Nightshark

> Εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση και για τι άγχος μιλάμε. Επίσης από τον χαρακτήρα του καθενός. Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια πάντως, ο άνθρωπος το ψάχνει και το φιλοσοφεί λίγο ή τουλάχιστον αυτό θα πρέπει να κάνει. Οπότε δεν αγχώνεται εύκολα για βλακείες κι ασήμαντα πράγματα που μπορεί παλιότερα να τον άγχωναν. Τι προκαλεί το άγχος στην τάδε περίπτωση; Εγώ προσπαθώ να το εκλογικεύω γενικά. Έτσι δεν παίρνει στο μυαλό μου υπερβολικές διαστάσεις ένα πρόβλημα ή μία κατάσταση. Επίσης αν προς το παρόν βλέπω ότι δεν βρίσκω λύση ή με αγχώνει υπαρβολικά κάτι, προσπαθώ να σταματήσω να ασχολούμαι εκείνη τη στιγμή, το αφήνω για αργότερα. Δεν αναμασάω τα ίδια στο μυαλό μου. Αυτά από ψυχολογικής απόψεως. Από σωματικής, προσπαθώ γενικά να αγνοώ τα συμπτώματα. Αν με πιάσει ταχυκαρδία ας πούμε, πάω για περπάτημα ή αν δεν γίνεται παίρνω βαθίες ανάσες. Όταν καταλαβαίνω ότι αρχίζει και με πιάνει υπερένταση, αποφεύγω πολλούς καφέδες κι αλκοόλ για ένα διάστημα.


εγώ όμως δεν έχω κάποιο τρόπο να το αντιμετωπίσω:(

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## babis257

> Είμαι 18 κ αγχονομαι γενικά πάρα πολύ κ με το παραμικρό κ δεν ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ :/
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Πρέπει να αποφορτιστεί και να διοχετεύσεις την ένταση σου σε αλλά πράγματα όμως ας πούμε σε κάποιο άθλημα... ένα καλοβθανηταν η κολύμβηση η το kickboxing. Από τα καλύτερα για να φύγουν οι τοξίνες...
Ασχολείσαι με κάτι;

----------


## Nightshark

> Πρέπει να αποφορτιστεί και να διοχετεύσεις την ένταση σου σε αλλά πράγματα όμως ας πούμε σε κάποιο άθλημα... ένα καλοβθανηταν η κολύμβηση η το kickboxing. Από τα καλύτερα για να φύγουν οι τοξίνες...
> Ασχολείσαι με κάτι;


Καλά τώρα στρατό που είμαι δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με κάτι πριν μπω μέσα ασχολούμουν με την φωτογραφία σαν χόμπι κ λίγο καλησθετικη γυμναστική 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## babis257

> Καλά τώρα στρατό που είμαι δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με κάτι πριν μπω μέσα ασχολούμουν με την φωτογραφία σαν χόμπι κ λίγο καλησθετικη γυμναστική 
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Γεια σου ρε φάνταρε! Που υπηρετείς τώρα; 
Ελπιζω να μη σε πιέζουν εκεί μέσα!

----------


## Nightshark

> Γεια σου ρε φάνταρε! Που υπηρετείς τώρα; 
> Ελπιζω να μη σε πιέζουν εκεί μέσα!


όχι φίλε ευτυχώς τα παιδιά/ στελέχη κ ο διοικητής είναι καλή άνθρωποι καλές εγκαταστάσεις είμαι στον Έβρο 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## babis257

> όχι φίλε ευτυχώς τα παιδιά/ στελέχη κ ο διοικητής είναι καλή άνθρωποι καλές εγκαταστάσεις είμαι στον Έβρο 
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Χαχα εκεί ήμουν και εγώ πριν πολλά χρόνια... κουφόβουνο Διδυμότειχου!

----------


## Nightshark

> Χαχα εκεί ήμουν και εγώ πριν πολλά χρόνια... κουφόβουνο Διδυμότειχου!


Εγώ Πρωβατονα φίλε 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## babis257

Από Αθήνα είσαι ; Παίρνεις καθόλου άδειες ;

----------


## babis257

Υπάρχουν ακόμα τα φυλάκια του Δερείου;;;

----------


## Nightshark

> Από Αθήνα είσαι ; Παίρνεις καθόλου άδειες ;


από Τρίκαλα είμαι αδείες από ότι άκουσα θα μας δώσουν το Πάσχα 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## babis257

> από Τρίκαλα είμαι αδείες από ότι άκουσα θα μας δώσουν το Πάσχα 
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Φιλαράκι κοιτά σύμπτωση!!! Αυτό το τριήμερο είμαι στην Ελάτη!!! Στα μέρη σου!
Κουράγιο μαν ότι θες για κουβέντα πες !

----------


## Nightshark

> Φιλαράκι κοιτά σύμπτωση!!! Αυτό το τριήμερο είμαι στην Ελάτη!!! Στα μέρη σου!
> Κουράγιο μαν ότι θες για κουβέντα πες !


Σίγουρα πέρασες κ το χωριό μου Κοτρώνι

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## babis257

> Σίγουρα πέρασες κ το χωριό μου Κοτρώνι
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ναιιιι πέρασα το είδα στο δρόμο τώρα που φεύγαμε :-)

----------


## Nightshark

> Ναιιιι πέρασα το είδα στο δρόμο τώρα που φεύγαμε :-)


Από που είσαι φίλε αν επιτρέπεται? 

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## babis257

> Από που είσαι φίλε αν επιτρέπεται? 
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αθήνα φίλε μου. 
Στείλε μου αν θες στο [email protected] να τα πούμε.

----------

